# Informal Herf



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Chip (dartsina), Stacey (Warhorse545) and I are getting together tomorrow afternoon out here at my place. Anyone in and around Austin wants to stop by is more than welcome. This will be the last time we see Chip before he moves to Detroit next month. Shoot me a pm and I'll give ya directions and a phone number.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

wish I could herf with you fellas... have a good time though


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Should be fun. Lets see what Chip can do to his car this time 


Stacey


----------



## Bigd417 (Aug 18, 2006)

Damn, I was supposed to be going to Austin tomorrow, and would have loved to meet a couple of gorilla's in person. Then the boss sticks me with the Saturday shift, and there goes the trip. Ya'll have a great herf, and maybe i can catch you next time.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Should be fun. Lets see what Chip can do to his car this time
> 
> Stacey


I'm bringin the truck...dang you.....


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys have a good one and i would love to be there but i would have had to have left yesterday!!!!

Doyle and Chip - make sure that Stacey makes that butter chicken for you to try!!!! He might add some of his hot sauce to it!!

Anyway, enjoy the day and have one for me.......


I want photos!!


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Hee Hee
No problems at all....just gotta take the truck. Fixin the driveway sorta took the challenge outta it.

I enjoyed it fella's.....and that RASS was gooooood.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Had a lot of fun and yep the RASS was damn good. 


And you hit me hard today yano that Chip.

Thanks for the smokes and the grub Doyle. And tell your wife thanks for putting up with us  Ya got a dang good wife there.


Stacey


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

You are both most welcome, and Tamra says you are welcome, also.

I told ya'll those RASS were good. Thanks for coming over.


----------

